# Roboterzelle mit Schnellauftor - wie Integration realisieren, Fluchttür nötig?



## arosafahrer (10 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Derzeit haben wir ein Projekt in Planung bei dem eine Roboterfräszelle eine bauseitige Einhausung und ein bauseits gewähltes Schnellauftor integriert bekommt.

Dazu zwei Fragen:

--> 1. Integration des Schnellauftors
Der Kunde ist der Meinung das eine Verknüpfung  Tor IST zu -> Roboter Fahrfreigabe ausreicht.
Ich bin jedoch der Meinung aufgrund der theoretischen Nachlaufzeit des Fräsmotors, Anhalteweg des Roboters sowie des in den Gefahrenbereich springenden Mitarbeiters für das Tor nur folgende Möglichkeiten bestehen:
1. Tor bekommt Euchner Näherungsschalter Tor IST zu. Die Ansteuerung Tor Heben / Senken muss von unserer Steuerung erfolgen da wir das Tor Anfordern und solange Verriegeln bis der Roboter und die Spindel zum Stillstand gekommen sind
2. Tor bekommt eine SicherheitsZUHALTUNG welche höheren Kräften standhält als der Antrieb des Tors aufbringen kann. Öffnen und schließen des Tors darf nun unabhängig von unserer Steuerung erfolgen.


--> 2. Fluchtmöglichkeit in oder aus der Zelle
Bei Anwendung von Punkt 2. SicherheitsZUHALTUNG benötigen wir eine Fluchttür mit Fluchtentriegelung da der Euchner Sicherheitsschalter stromlos verriegelt ist.

Bei Anwendug von Punkt 1. Integration des Tor Steuerug/Freigaben in unsere Steuerung bin ich der Meinnung das die Fluchttür nicht entfallen kann auch wenn das Schnellauftor eine Notentriegelung per Notkette bereit stellt. Denn die Kette kann entweder aussen oder innen angebracht werden. Somit ist ein Fluchtweg im Notfall in beide Richtung, aus- oder in die Zelle um Verletzte zu Bergen nicht gewährleistet.
Bisher haben wir dies über das anbringen zweier Sicherheitsschalter mit Notentriegelung gelöst, die Fluchttür war von innen, ein Schiebetor von aussen zu öffnen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Da der Kunde in beiden fallen den für ihn einfachsten und günstigsten, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht sicheren Weg bestreiten möchte will er uns eine Gefahren
Übernahme Erklärung ausstellen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit wenn ihr etwas plant oder gerade in Betrieb setzt und der Kunde partou nicht die korrekten Sicherheitsvorschriften einhalten will... reicht euch so ein Blättchen? Was sollte es enthalten?


Vielen Dank für eure unverbindliche Meinung / Hilfe und Vorab ein schönes Wochenende gewünscht


----------



## Tommi (10 Februar 2017)

Hallo,

Vorsicht bei einer sogenannten Gefahrenübernahme, das ist rein zivilrechtlich zwischen Käufer und
Verkäufer z.B. wenn die Maschine zerstört wird und hat nichts mit Arbeitssicherheit zu tun.

Du kannst höchstens als Unterlieferant fundieren, eine Einbauerklärung und Montageanleitung liefern,
und jemand anders erstellt die Schutzeinrichtungen und CE-Kennzeichnung.

Deine Risikobeurteilung, die Du hier postest, klingt für mich plausibel.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## SPS-freak1 (10 Februar 2017)

Ich habe so ein Tor schon mal damit abgesichert, dass ich die Ansteuerung des Rolltors per Sicherheitssteuerung aktiviert habe. Also die Signale sicher geschaltet. Dazu gab es keine andere Handbedienung. Dem Herren von TÜV hat das damals gereicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## arosafahrer (10 Februar 2017)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich habe so ein Tor schon mal damit abgesichert, dass ich die Ansteuerung des Rolltors per Sicherheitssteuerung aktiviert habe. Also die Signale sicher geschaltet. Dazu gab es keine andere Handbedienung. Dem Herren von TÜV hat das damals gereicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Ich denke dass ist die Umsetzung welche ich oben beschrieben habe. Unsere Steuerung (jedoch ohne SafeSPS mit anderen sicheren Bauteilen gelöst) übernimmt die sicheren Signale Tor auf/zu. Keine andere Bedienung ist möglich.
Über den sicheren Näherungsschalter wird die Endposition des Tors abgefragt und die Fahrfreigabe für den Roboter erteilt.


Alles meiner Meinung nach sicher.

Der Kunde jedoch denkt das rein der Näherungsschalter als Bedingung reicht. Das Tor würde unabhängig von unserer Anlage geöffnet/geschlossen. Schön, ware da nicht die Nachlaufzeit von Roboter und Fräsmotor welche eine Zuhaltung erfordert.


@Tommi
Hast du zufällig ein Nachweis darüber das Gefahrenübernahme irrelevant für Personenschutz ist? Ich konnte auf Anhieb in den Normen und beim Google nichts simple erklärtes auftreiben.


Danke euch beiden für die Rückmeldungen


----------



## stevenn (10 Februar 2017)

@arosafahrer: _"Unsere Steuerung (jedoch ohne SafeSPS mit anderen sicheren Bauteilen gelöst)_" wie sieht so etwas aus?

Wenn du schneller an der Gefahr bist, als du anhalten kannst, dann musst du eine Zuhaltung verwenden. MGB(Euchner) oder Knox (ABB) wären Möglichkeiten um eine integrierte Fluchtmöglichkeit zu haben.
Es gilt schon festzustellen, wer Hersteller der Anlage ist und der hat die Verantwortung (CE), wenn das ihr seid dann mach die Zuhaltung hin. Wir wissen doch alle, warum er keine Zuhaltung will.
Mit Robotern habe ich wenig zu tun, aber da gibt es doch auch Normen, vielleicht steht da ja zusätzlich was drin, zusätzlich zu 13855 und 14119


----------



## stevenn (10 Februar 2017)

DAs mit Gefahrenübernahme ist so wie Tommi geschrieben hat. DAs du da nichts findest, liegt daran, das es ein juristischer Begriff ist, der mit Sicherheit nichts zu tun hat und nur im Vertragsrecht zu finden ist.


----------



## arosafahrer (10 Februar 2017)

stevenn schrieb:


> @arosafahrer: _"Unsere Steuerung (jedoch ohne SafeSPS mit anderen sicheren Bauteilen gelöst)_" wie sieht so etwas aus?
> 
> Wenn du schneller an der Gefahr bist, als du anhalten kannst, dann musst du eine Zuhaltung verwenden. MGB(Euchner) oder Knox (ABB) wären Möglichkeiten um eine integrierte Fluchtmöglichkeit zu haben.
> Es gilt schon festzustellen, wer Hersteller der Anlage ist und der hat die Verantwortung (CE), wenn das ihr seid dann mach die Zuhaltung hin. Wir wissen doch alle, warum er keine Zuhaltung will.
> Mit Robotern habe ich wenig zu tun, aber da gibt es doch auch Normen, vielleicht steht da ja zusätzlich was drin, zusätzlich zu 13855 und 14119



Ok, im Detail:
Wir verwenden Euchner Sicherheitsschalter mit Zuhaltung (für unsere Fluchttüren und manuelle Schiebetore)
https://www.euchner.de/de-de/Produk...sschalter-CET-AR/CET1-AR-CRA-AH-50X-SH-110203
https://www.euchner.de/de-de/Produk...-mit-Zuhaltung/AR-Auswertegerät/CES-AR-AES-12
Die Notentsperrung wird durch einen rastenden Drehknopf erreicht welcher auf den Sicherheitsschalter aufgeschraubt wird, durch Anbringung des Sicherheitsschalter in "Hüfthöhe" ist dieser zugänglich und durch die Notentsperrung mechanisch entriegelbar. 


Laut Auftrag sind wir Hersteller der Anlage. Der Kunde hat Einhausung inkl. Tor und (Flucht-)Tür bauseits nach unseren Vorgaben zu stellen. An diesem Punkt weicht Kunde von der Vereinbarung ab und stellt bauseits statt einem mechanischen Schiebetor und einer Fluchttür ein elektrisch angetriebenes Tor und KEINE Fluchttür. 

Daraus folgt eine neue Sicherheitsbetrachtung und Mehraufwand den ich gerade versuche mit dem Kunden zu klären.
Dieser windet sich jedoch damit raus das seiner Meinung nach alles vorhandene ausreicht und er uns zusätzlich eine Gefahrenübernahme unterzeichnen würde.

Was würdet ihr in dem Moment tun?


----------



## stevenn (10 Februar 2017)

Im Prinzip hast du die relevanten Punkte geschrieben._Der Kunde hat Einhausung inkl. Tor und (Flucht-)Tür bauseits nach unseren Vorgaben zu stellen. An diesem Punkt weicht Kunde von der Vereinbarung ab und stellt bauseits statt einem mechanischen Schiebetor und einer Fluchttür ein elektrisch angetriebenes Tor und KEINE Fluchttür.

Daraus folgt eine neue Sicherheitsbetrachtung und Mehraufwand den ich gerade versuche mit dem Kunden zu klären.
Dieser windet sich jedoch damit raus das seiner Meinung nach alles vorhandene ausreicht und er uns zusätzlich eine Gefahrenübernahme unterzeichnen würde._

Also der Kunde weicht ab. Der Kunde hat die Situation geändert, nun muss das Sicherheitskonzept angepasst werden und das muss der Kunde zahlen. ER WEICHT JA AB. und wie geschrieben, Gefahrenübernahme kannst du in die Tonne treten, wenn jemand dabei verletzt wird. dann soll er doch CE machen, wenn er so schlau ist. Das CE ist ein abgeschlossenes Prozedere beim Inverkehrbringen. Wenn was passiert fragt der Staatsanwalt wer Hersteller ist und das CE vergeben hat, den interessiert doch Vertragsrecht(Eigentumsübergang) nicht!

Also dem Kunden erklären, das aufgrund seiner Änderung du nun Mehrarbeit hast, und mehr machen musst. Das heißt der Kunde muss das zahlen.


----------



## stevenn (10 Februar 2017)

kleiner Tipp, der AR Schalter ist für Reihenschaltungen, für eine Tür ist der AP gedacht.


----------



## MasterOhh (10 Februar 2017)

Wenn euer Kunde die Schutzvorrichtung stellt und ihr nur das Innenleben, dann liefert doch einfach nur eine Einbauerklärung und lasst den Kunden dann das Gesamt-CE erstellen wenn der meint er weiß es besser.


----------



## Safety (10 Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Achtung das Thema Roboterfräsmaschine ist nicht ohne!!!!
Die wichtigsten Typ-C Normen sind:
EN 13128:2001+A2:2009
Sicherheit von Werkzeugmaschinen — Fräsmaschinen
(einschließlich Bohr-Fräsmaschinen)
EN ISO 10218-2:2011
Industrieroboter — Sicherheitsanforderungen —
Teil 2: Robotersysteme und Integration (ISO
10218-2:2011)
Sehe Dir die Gefährdungen der Fräsmaschinen Norm genau an.
Eventuell kommt auch zusätzlich diese Norm zur Anwendung:
EN 12417:2001+A2:2009/AC:2010
Werkzeugmaschinen — Sicherheit — Bearbeitungszentren

Ohne Sichere Arbeitsbereichsbegrenzung des Roboters nicht wirklich denkbar.
Auch das Einrichten wird bzw. ist eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2017)

Also ich würd erstmal sagen:
Schnelllauftor <> Schnelllauftor

Ein Schnelllauftor für Personenschutz, braucht von Haus aus schon jede Menge Sicherheitstechnik.
Schaltleisten, ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit vorgelagertes Lichtgitter bzw Scanner, Überwachung auf Kettenbruch, usw.
Bei einer meiner nächsten Anlagen muss ich auch eines integrieren.
Das Tor hat seine Sicherheitssteuerung. Ich bekomme 2-kanalig die Meldung "Tor zu" und muss 2-kanalig eine Fahrfreigabe erteilen.
Es erfüllt PLe.
Also vielleicht erstmal Nachfragen, was das Teil kann 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (11 Februar 2017)

Hallo,
mir geht es auch um Gefährdungen die ein Folientor nicht verhindern kann.
Roboterverlässt seine Bahn, sehr schnell laufender Fräser, Bruch von Fräser und / oder anderen Teilen, wegfliegende Teile. Da braucht man schon was anderes als eine Folie.
Das ist eine Werkzeugmaschine!
@ Blockmove: Welchen Hersteller verwendest Du, bin da immer auf der Suche nach was vernünftigem.


----------



## stevenn (13 Februar 2017)

danke Safety, das sind die Normen, die ich meinte


----------



## arosafahrer (13 Februar 2017)

@Blockmove
der Lieferant und Typ eueres geplanten Tors interessiert mich auch sehr.


Unser Kunde hat ein Hörmann Tor bestellt aus PU Elementen. 
Hörmann Schnelllauftor HS 7030 PU 42
Breite 2,5 m x Höhe 2,5m
Öffnen 2,5 m/s, Schließen 0,5 m/s
Wiederstand Lichtgitter in Ausführung IP67
Torlamelle mit 2fach Verglasung, diese wurde schon in Maschinen-Sicherheitsverglasung geändert, Nachweis darüber das dies den Vorgaben unserer min. Dicke entspricht liegt mir noch nicht vor

Der Roboter hat eine integrierte sichere Arbeitsbereichsbegrenzung (Kuka Safe Operation) welche wir mit entsprechendem Sicherheitsabstand zur Einhausung einrichten werden.
Der safe-TCP kann daher den Zellenbereich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Matze001 (13 Februar 2017)

arosafahrer schrieb:


> Der Roboter hat eine integrierte sichere Arbeitsbereichsbegrenzung (Kuka Safe Operation) welche wir mit entsprechendem Sicherheitsabstand zur Einhausung einrichten werden.
> Sowohl Roboter als auch der safe-TCP kann daher den Zellenbereich nicht verlassen.



Das ist leider nicht korrekt. Safe-Operation überwacht lediglich das sichere Werkzeug, nicht aber die eigene Mechanik des Roboters.
Die könnte es also passieren, dass du mit dem "Arsch" des Roboters durch das Schnelllauftor fährst - das wäre nicht schön.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## arosafahrer (13 Februar 2017)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht korrekt. Safe-Operation überwacht lediglich das sichere Werkzeug, nicht aber die eigene Mechanik des Roboters.
> Die könnte es also passieren, dass du mit dem "Arsch" des Roboters durch das Schnelllauftor fährst - das wäre nicht schön.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Das Stimmt.
Hab es in meinem Beitrag gelöscht.

Dennoch ist die Einhausung so bemaßt dass die Roboterarme nicht mit der Einhausung kollidieren bzw. sich ausserhalb bewegen könnten.

Um das Tor überhaupt zu erreichen müsste er in die "Kanonenstellung" und das Fräswerkzeug von sich wegstrecken. Der safe-TCP verhindert dies.


----------



## Dos6.22 (13 Februar 2017)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht korrekt. Safe-Operation überwacht lediglich das sichere Werkzeug, nicht aber die eigene Mechanik des Roboters.
> Die könnte es also passieren, dass du mit dem "Arsch" des Roboters durch das Schnelllauftor fährst - das wäre nicht schön.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Den letzten KUKA mit Safe Operation den ich hatte, ein KR150R3100 prime, hatte von Haus aus eine Kugel am Arsch ;-)
Und diese Kugel wird ebenfalls auf Kollision überwacht.


----------



## Matze001 (13 Februar 2017)

Das ist gut zu wissen... bei nem KR500 Fortec war dies nicht der Fall.

Hast Du ne KSS Version für mich?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## arosafahrer (13 Februar 2017)

Ich war im Januar noch bei Kuka und da war explizit von so einer Funktion nicht die rede.

Ich glaube man kann jedoch selbst mit der Konfiguration Kuka.SafeOperation eine Kugel dort her konfigurieren.
Halt sehr weit vom Flange-TCP in Richtung Achse 2... werde ich bei der nä. Konfiguration mal prüfen :sm2:


----------



## Blockmove (13 Februar 2017)

arosafahrer schrieb:


> @Blockmove
> der Lieferant und Typ eueres geplanten Tors interessiert mich auch sehr.



Hab gerade die Unterlagen nicht greifbar, aber ich meine dass es von Brühl-Safety kommt.
http://www.bruehl-safety.com/produk...maschinenschutzhubtore/hubtor-schnelllaufend/

Preislich liegt es - für unsere Anforderungen konfiguert - auf Kleinwagen-Niveau.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Dos6.22 (14 Februar 2017)

arosafahrer schrieb:


> Ich war im Januar noch bei Kuka und da war explizit von so einer Funktion nicht die rede.
> 
> Ich glaube man kann jedoch selbst mit der Konfiguration Kuka.SafeOperation eine Kugel dort her konfigurieren.
> Halt sehr weit vom Flange-TCP in Richtung Achse 2... werde ich bei der nä. Konfiguration mal prüfen :sm2:



Ist ein absolut vermessener Daimler Roboter. Liegt vielleicht auch daran.
Bei meiner Safetyschulung im letzten Jahr wurde nur gesagt, sowas ist in Planung.
War selber überrascht, dass der das hatte. Habe es in der Raumvisualisierung gesehen. Aber auch daran gemerkt, dass ich die Höhe meiner Zelle anpassen musste, weil die hinteren Antriebe immer rausgefahren sind und dann die Meldung kam, Zellenbereich verlassen.
Die Kugel dort hatte ich auch nicht selber eingestellt, sehe auch keine Einstellungen wo man diese vornehmen könnte

Wir hatten zeitgleich Roboter hier die nicht nicht für Daimler bestimmt waren, bei denen gibt es diese Kugel nicht.


Habe mal ein Foto gemacht, wie das aussieht
Ist Safeoperation 3.2 und KSS 8.3


----------



## Matze001 (14 Februar 2017)

Dann ist das wohl ein Daimler Spezial!

Wenn es das schon gibt würde ich mir das aber auch für die "normalen" Roboter wünschen.
Bin da schon ne Weile an Kuka dran - hab aber wohl bisher noch nicht die richtigen Ohren getroffen.

Fanuc macht es richtig gut - die haben Kugeln um die gesamte Kinematik gelegt, und Du kannst sogar welche
für Zusatzanbauten für A1 und A3 setzen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Dos6.22 (14 Februar 2017)

Zu der Sache mit Prüfung komplette Kinematik hat es bei meiner Safetyschulung geheissen, dass das im Moment alles sehr rechenintensiv ist und darum so nicht geht. Soll wohl mit der neuen Steuerung kommen. Ob die schon dieses Jahr kommt wurde nur vage angedeutet. Dann wäre auch die Anzahl der Kugel pro Werkzeug höher.


----------



## arosafahrer (15 Februar 2017)

Dos6.22 schrieb:


> Habe mal ein Foto gemacht, wie das aussieht
> Ist Safeoperation 3.2 und KSS 8.3
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 35832



Sind die grünen Kugeln an den Achsgelenken gemeint?
Das ist doch die Darstellung des Achsspezifischen Verfahrbereich und hat nichts mit den Safe-Kugeln zutun. Siehe Auszug aus den Kuka Unterlagen:


----------



## Dos6.22 (15 Februar 2017)

Stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst, dann muss ich nochmal bei dem anderen Roboter schauen, da meine ich war ne richtige Kugel. Hatte es noch einem Kollegen gezeigt.


Edit: So habe nochmal geschaut. Kommando zurück. Sind echt nur die Achsbegrenzungen. Das mein Roboter stoppt liegt an den Kugeln vom Greifer den wir normalerweise dran haben. Dort gibt es eine Kugel im Gelenk vorne. Das hatte dann beim rausfahren ausgelöst und nicht der "Arsch". Bei dem Bild oben war der Greifer noch nicht eingerichtet.
Schade eigentlich.
Was mich wundert, warum man diese Achsbegrenzungen bei den Robotern meines Kollegen nicht gesehen hat. Aber die sind abgebaut. War dann sicher nur eine Einstellungssache in der Visu.


----------

